# my sentra :(



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

well heres a few pics of my sentra that was wrecked the other day. i hit a ford flatbed pickup truck after it hit a deer. i slid about 50-60 ft cause the road was a little wet from earlier rain. so now i will driving the wagon for now.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

owwwwwwwww


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

soooooo does that mean you wolnt need that airfreshener under the mirror.....

EDIT: *Nuskool*... if that was a joke I certainly didn't get it. He just lost his car and all you can do is make a wisecrack about an airfreshner? Try to be a little more consoling next time.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear/see about your loss Jay, but glad you are ok. Hope everything works out.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Totaled? That sucks man, I had my share of front end damage not to long ago too, still waiting to get it back.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Sounds like a perfect time to do that front end Sylvia conversion 

Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

that blow bro, but if your parting out, I may be interested in those mirrors. Sorry bout your loss, hope your alright.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

damn sorry to hear about it Jay, hope you are ok and everything works out
here are some good old memories
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/june01/chicago.shtml


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

thnx all. me and the boys are ok. not sure what the insurance company is gonna do, but most likely total it


----------

